# Rate Brands of Cookware(stainless steel with copper core)



## chefjeff01 (Jan 15, 2012)

i own Volllrath Tri-ply with 2 layers of stainless steel with 1 layer of an aluminum disk in the middle.

Does anyone own a copper core with stainless steel cookware. How is it for cleaning and how fast does it heat up? What brand do you own and why did you purchase this brand?

Also, does anyone own pure copper pots and pans? How hard are they to clean up?

I am tring to see if I should upgrade from Tri-ply stainless steel and aluminum to stainless steel with a copper core.

I am looking at 

*Anolon Nouvelle Copper Stainless Steel *
 All-Clad Copper core
MIU
Oneida CIA Masters Cookware
These contain stainless steel and a copper core which will reduce cleaning 100% copper pots and pans and still heat up faster.

If you have any tips or other brand ideas you think I should look into, please let me know!!!!

I look forward to your ideas!!!!

Thanks,

Jeff T


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I know of no side by side testing between the two.

Copper is a somewhat better conductor of heat. But it also has a much higher thermal capacity than aluminum. So you're putting in some of the characteristics of cast iron now as well as the added weight of copper over aluminum.

In other words. a copper cored pan will have the slow to heat and slow to cool response more like cast iron pan. The responsiveness of aluminum is a desirable trait where you need precise heat control.

If the performance advantage of copper was significant, I think we'd see a lot more discussion and more copper product.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

I am not a pro reviewer of cookware, but I have found the All clad to be very nice though a bit expensive.

I have seen some great deals on them at some local discounters, and also here http://www.cutleryandmore.com/coppercore.htm

Though I have never used MIU it looks to be very nice, and is more affordable too 
Hope that helps!


----------

